# Thin Endometrium--Help-desperate....



## h78580 (Nov 15, 2010)

Due to a abortion (which I super regret...), my endometrium is now super thin (only 0.4-0.5 CM) before ovulation.... Seems no chance of getting a baby.... 

My husband and I are now seeking advices on what we can do.....

And a friend told us that put Viagra in my vagina can help...Is that true? 

Thanks so much for any of your advice!!!!

poor Vivi


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

There are various methods used to help grow the endometrium. Sometimes things help a little, sometimes not. There are things that are worth a try. Pregnancy can occur with an endometium of 6mm, although a minimum of 8mm is usually recommended.

You need to consult a specialist.

A friend on another thread has this problem and she has oestrogen supplements, viagra, various vitamins and minerals, acupuncture etc.
One doctor suggested an unlicensed use of a drug for poor circulation called pentoxyphylline.

I am not a fertility consultant so it would be best to consult with an expert in this area.


----------

